# Big Gun For Turkey Hunting



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you think a .410 is a good choice for shooting turkey?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

If they are close say to 20 yards and you are a real good shot with it, it will do the job. Most people consider a 20 gauge minimum for turkeys but I know several people that have used 410 with 3 inch shells, and 4 or 6 shot


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

is it a GOOD choice... no, but i mean you could do it if that was like the only thing you had but i would deffently be going with something bigger if you can. i just think you have to have a lot of advantages to get one with a 410, like it would have to be pretty close, perfectly clear shot... because a lot of time you may have to shoot through bushes, limbs or anything thing else.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

RocknRollHunter said:


> Do you think a .410 is a good choice for shooting turkey?


No. I recommend a 20ga as a minimum.


----------

